# Does anyone know when I will be able to tell my plants apart?



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2021)

I broke the cardinal rule of not labeling my seedlings when I transplanted them. I had the labels, the marker and the tape ready but I was so excited about how beautiful they looked in the pots, before you know it, I had them all mixed up… anyway I do know I have three granddaddy purple and two gorilla glue #4. I was hoping by now I would be able to see at least the different weed growth or maybe some of that purple color so I would be able to mark my clones something other than 1-5. With my novice eyes and being my first grow, does anyone know if by harvest time I will be able to tell the difference? Maybe someone can tell by my picture. I am in day 17 of 12 on and 12 off. They look beautiful and healthy to me but I’m really not sure of how day 17 of flower in my garden compares to others.


----------



## Airbone (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe by taste and smell. Hard to tell sometimes.
Both of these are cakes and cream, 2 different phenos that look totally different.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Maybe by taste and smell. Hard to tell sometimes.
> Both of these are cakes and cream, 2 different phenos that look totally different.
> View attachment 283459
> View attachment 283460


Well I hope you’re right. I really didn’t want to name them good and better. Maybe that purple color will come in on three of them by the end of flower. Your plants are beautiful


----------



## Airbone (Dec 4, 2021)

Yours look amazing as well!
Keep it green!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I hope you’re right. I really didn’t want to name them good and better. Maybe that purple color will come in on three of them by the end of flower. Your plants are beautiful


Once done and cured, you will notice differences no matter what strain, or all the same. Had a batch of OG Kush, one plant was just stinky more than the others. Those jars had same notations as their sisters, but also had "OH BOY" noted as well. When smoking, it was stronger than it's plenty strong sisters.

As they age and cure, similarities and differences will be much more apparent. Even among the same seeds. Label your best guess with a question mark, then add a number based on the strongest on down.

Bubba


----------

